# ooohhhh help please..............



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

hi ladies,i really need some of ure invaluable advice please,dh and my head is all over the place this last hour!
here goes..................
as some of u know we are doing the napro programme in galway and i just had tubes reconstructed in march well i have to go back in june and have dye test done to see if all's well and try naturally then BUT just had a phone call from rfc and we are TOP of the list for IVF      i laughed and then i cried i really thought it was someone playing a joke on us,after all this time and now every blinkin thing happens at one time aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
anyway we have to go to rfc next sunday to have our bloods done and then i dunno what the nxt procedure?any hints wud help please...but i am all over the place as we wanted to give it a few months naturally and see what happened but now dont know wether to go ahead with ivf or does anyone know if u can ask to hold off for a while or what??
what would u guys do if in this mileeee!!!!!!!


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

omg Holly ! you wouldn't credit it would you ?
I don't know what I would do in your shoes but I think you should have a candid chat with your consultant @ RFC before you make any decisions. I wonder can your nhs go be put on hold.
Have you actually had the letter asking for date of next af yet? It's unusual for them to phone. Past experience tells me until you get that letter you can't be sure where you are.
Sorry I haven't been much help, hopefully someone will have some advice. 
best of luck


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

The way DR Williamson explained it to us is that letter saying you're top of list also asks us to inform them when next AF starts.  Hope I've got that right.

As for your situation, I'd ask if NHS go could be put on hold but you still stay top so that if you don't get natural BFP in 3-4 months, you can ahve your IVF straight away.


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Holly

Is this your NHS cycle?  If it is a private cycle, I would put it off but it might be harder to put the NHS cycle on hold.  I have just checked the letter we got for our NHS cycle says "The RFC works on the principle that all persons on a waiting list are ready to proceed with treatment once they receive an offer.  Thus we are unable to suspend the offer of treatment (apart from medical or exceptional circumstances, which are considered by a group within RFC).  In addition we are not in a position to accommodate holiday periods"
Your recent operation might be regarded as qualifying as a medical or exceptional circumstance to suspend you at the top of the list.  I would ring and explain about the operation and see what they say.  If they won't suspend you at the top of the list, I would check what happens - do you have to start from the bottom of the list again?

It is a really hard choice to make, check out all your options before you decide.

Fiona


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks Fiona,Cate and Jofi for taking the time to reply to my post i have had a few days to think about it and i will ask more questions on sunday when i get to rfc
cheers


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Holly

The appointment for bloods is just with the nurses and you are just in and out.  Just to warn you in case you might not get all the answers from the nurses.

Fiona


----------



## pink tulip (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Holly,

I spent a year doing NAPRO before we had our recent ICSI. I would advise you to put the NAPRO on hold and go ahead with your IVF......it can't do any harm to your body and the quicker you get preg the better. Once you have had the IVF - if it is unsuccessful - you can resume treatment with Galway. I don't think there is any point discussing NAPRO with The RFC as they don't recognise it as a real treatment. Equally, Dr Boyle doesn't agree with IVF. Whatever, you decide to do, I hope you get your little baby sooner rather than later x


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

thank u so much PT for ure reply,wise words,yeah i am gonna go ahead and hope 4 the BFP after 5 long yrs(by that stage i'd say)
thanks again xo


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi holly,

Just wanted to say good luck with whatever you do! 

IVF can be scary but I didn't find it that bad, and I was dreading it! 

If it gets you closer to holding your wee baby then it is definitely worth it!   

Tedette


----------

